# Some newer ones



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2009)

Like the title says, these are some of the newer additions:






The Minox 35EL, came with non functioning shutter. Cleaned and adjusted, put new battery in and it works now like new.





OK, so it's not as new as the others but I just re-discovered it in my pile of cameras. It's the Rolleiflex Automat.





A true British contortionist, it's got many moves. The Sanderson Hand/Field camera.





Simple, yet elegant, the Graflex Stereo.





This is also older, the Voigtlaender Vito B, super sharp Skopar lens. One of my favorite BW shooting cameras.


----------



## compur (Mar 19, 2009)

All beauties!  Thanks for showing them.


----------



## IanG (Mar 20, 2009)

The Sanderson looks excellent, it seems to have far better movements than the Speed & Crown Graphics.

Just bought a 1933 British Journal Photographic Almanac, I'l see if it's advertised in it when I get back to the UK.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Ian.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 21, 2009)

And a most recent steal:




And that came with the Rokkor Macro 50/3.5.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 21, 2009)

And of course, a weird one:






(not my picture of it)

Made by Altissa/Pentacon during the Soviet occupation of Germany.


----------

